
Show HN: Stagger – A Social Media Content Curation and Scheduling Tool - cbabbitt
http://www.staggerhq.com
======
cbabbitt
Would love for everyone to play around with the software and share your
thoughts!

------
rwc
No screenshots or product tour at all?

~~~
cbabbitt
We're working on it. We just launched and wanted to get people using the
product and getting feedback as soon as possible. But will definitely have
more product info and screenshots on the site soon. Thanks for the comment!

------
Tiquor
How are you different from Buffer?

~~~
cbabbitt
Stagger provides built-in content recommendations and allows you to schedule
posts using this content, which saves users the time it takes to search the
internet for content to share. There is also a built in custom content
searching feature allowing users to search based on keywords, hash tags and
currently Twitter handles of your choice, so you can have continuous streams
of content to share directly through Stagger. We're still working on these
features, but the idea is to be able to provide the content you need right in
the scheduling tool to save you time.

You have access to the built-in content recommendations in the free version,
which also allows you to create a limited number of your own custom content
filters/streams.

We're also still talking to our users to find out what they need, so would
love to hear your thoughts about how the software could be more helpful for
you.

------
wdstash
Any plans to add PayPal?

~~~
cbabbitt
We don't currently have plans to add PayPal, but we certainly could if the
demand is high enough. Is it a barrier to have to pay by credit card? Would
love to know your thoughts on the software as well if you have signed up for a
free account.

